# Fitness Fairy Award



## Dtownry (Apr 3, 2013)

The Fitness Fairy Award is given yearly to the biggest homo on the internet displaying the gayest possible fitness tips. 

I nominate this fucker:









Who is your nominee?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2013)

I seriously hate scott herman with a passion.  My favorite vid of his is when he first pulled 405. He can press like 120's flat, but can't pull 405? Rearry?


----------



## PFM (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll stop eating, go on meth and be a buck 85 like him in a month.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 3, 2013)

Dude I know the exact video you are talking about. If I recall it was more of a squat than a deadlift.   I would love to roll this kid.

Ok I am going back to my tenderloin.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 3, 2013)

I like his hair


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 3, 2013)

Ouch......


----------



## JOMO (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow Vette...just wow.


----------



## Azog (Apr 3, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Ouch......



I made it 17 seconds it. What. The. FUCK.


----------



## DF (Apr 3, 2013)

Vette I didn't even want to click my volume on with that guy.  I saw enough at the get go to hit mute before the video started.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 3, 2013)

And I meant that dislike...


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 3, 2013)

Please forgive me for exposing you to that. But I felt particularly naughty today .....

Haters,
Vette


----------



## losieloos (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## 63Vette (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for letting me off the hook losieloos !! I owe you one....... what a fucktard....


Respect,
Vette


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 4, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> The Fitness Fairy Award is given yearly to the biggest homo on the internet displaying the gayest possible fitness tips.
> 
> I nominate this fucker:
> 
> ...



I dont even need to press play.  I can tell its lame.  I refuse to take advice from a pussy.  Good find Hoss


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 4, 2013)

I nominate those 2 brothers always saying retarded ass shit on youtube about AAS. "I took prohormones and it was like steroids".... Then I said bitch Ill steal your bitch then hit your ass with a 45lb plate.


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Ouch......




If me and my wife had ever created a disgusting piece of shit like this piece of shit. It would probably result in a double murder suicide. Wife dead, this whinny pos dead and then myself! I just have to get that off my chest.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT VETTE.  Winner...

I just lost all faith in humanity.


----------



## PFM (Apr 4, 2013)

The epitome of an Obama Voter.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Apr 4, 2013)

losieloos said:


>



Did he say meniscus? Holy hell


----------



## 11Bravo (Apr 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Ouch......



Jesus H! I'm speechless.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 4, 2013)

Omg vette u found something I couldn't watch.  Bravo


----------



## trim (Apr 4, 2013)

hmmmm i wonder what vette was watching on youtube that lead him to that video......makes ya wonder haha


----------



## ccpro (Apr 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Please forgive me for exposing you to that. But I felt particularly naughty today .....
> 
> Haters,
> Vette


Apology not accepted!!!!!!  That was brutal...in a sweet kind of way....wtf!!!!


----------



## ccpro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> Did he say meniscus? Holy hell



His dad should have put him in a croaker sack with the kittens and tossed him the river!!!!


----------



## sfstud33 (Apr 5, 2013)

samcooke said:


> I like his hair



I was thinking the exact same thing. I have hair envy issues though.... Not that liking another guys hair makes me gay - or at least i hope it doesnt!! But just to make sure i think im going to have to do the missus - any excuse will do...


----------



## airagee23 (Apr 5, 2013)

What the hell did I just watch


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2013)

26 posts and nobody brings up Ian McCarthy? WTF is wrong with you guys....

Here is his video on weak bodyparts.  The guy IS a weak bodypart!


----------



## PFM (Apr 5, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> What the hell did I just watch



Here is the icing on the cake............we have 51% of the country voting to support that shit.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> 26 posts and nobody brings up Ian McCarthy? WTF is wrong with you guys....
> 
> Here is his video on weak bodyparts.  The guy IS a weak bodypart!



Thanks POB...thanks for making me start chucking shit all over my room.

WHO IS THIS GUY?  I am so angry right now.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 5, 2013)

It's no contest.  Richard Simmons wins every year.


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> 26 posts and nobody brings up Ian McCarthy? WTF is wrong with you guys....
> 
> Here is his video on weak bodyparts.  The guy IS a weak bodypart!



This is fucking hilarious. Who does this guy think he is? Am I missing something?


----------



## ccpro (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## regular (Apr 6, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Ouch......



This is the most obnoxious post I've seen on SI.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 6, 2013)

If you don't want to throat punch that little bitch then there is something wrong with you. 


Just Fuck.

Vette


----------



## ccpro (Apr 6, 2013)

63Vette said:


> If you don't want to throat punch that little bitch then there is something wrong with you.
> 
> 
> Just Fuck.
> ...



I want to hit him with an open hand!!!!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh man I died watching this.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 6, 2013)

lmfao.  I used to love that show!


----------



## Jada (Apr 6, 2013)

ccpro said:


>



What a Fkin dk ! Lmao) )


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 6, 2013)

Those brothers are very odd.  That video just solidifies my point.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 7, 2013)

Pob, waiting for a need2 pic.....lol


----------



## Georgia (Apr 7, 2013)

The internet keyboard warrior when it comes to AAS? Mr. know it all? He's trying to be a Cashout while living in an Uncle Buck's body


----------



## PFM (Apr 7, 2013)

I see enough of these Stall Outs every time I go to the gym.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 7, 2013)

PFM said:


> I see enough of these Stall Outs every time I go to the gym.



I resemble that remark!!!!


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=Y1KjgFCAv08

Just found this surfing youtube... This guy's a pretty big tool as well.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 23, 2013)

My dick is bigger around than his neck.


----------



## PFM (Apr 23, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=Y1KjgFCAv08
> 
> Just found this surfing youtube... This guy's a pretty big tool as well.



That guy isn't 210 unless he's 6-5".............skinny puke.


----------

